

How this guy became a "hobo CEO" - cmod
http://hoboceo.com/2012/01/19/how-i-became-a-hobo-ceo/

======
bap
I just tried to do a headstand like that. Now I have a headache. Thanks,
HoboCEO!

In all seriousness.. the Silicon Valley startup crowd is going to say some
ugly things about 'Lifestyle Businesses' when they see things like this.

On the other hand, many entrepreneur's I know start companies because their
goal is to be able to travel freely and chart their course wherever whim and
wind takes them..

